# HDX update 4.5.2 available online



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

It appears to be 4.5.2 for 3rd and 4th gen HDX devices only.  At the time of this post, it seems that you can only apply this update by downloading the file to your computer, then transferring it to your Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, MrBill!

Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201357190


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely available for both the 7" and 8.9" models . . . . 

I'm currently at 4.5.1 on both my devices, but I just checked and it doesn't indicate there are any updates available.

Not sure if I'll bother to do it manually or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm doing it as we speak--will let you know if I see anything.  I suspect, by the version number, it's either a bug fix or setting the device up for one of the features that hasn't been implemented yet.

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

My HDX updated automatically.  I haven't seen anything significant yet.  Just bug fixes, I think.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like the HDs have an update too. 

This reminds me - I need to see if my son's 7 HD ever updated - but he has it in bed with him. Need to remember during the day some how.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine updated automatically. One 'fix' is that the made the keyboard letters darker/bolder. Like they were before.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine updated automatically in the wee hours this morning.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Looks like the HDs have an update too.


I noticed there's an update (4.5.2) for Fire HD 6 here.

Has anyone received that automatically yet? My device doesn't know it's available when I check through Settings > Device Options > System Updates.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just saw that my 8.9 HDX updated. Will have to check my other Fires.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I noticed there's an update (4.5.2) for Fire HD 6 here.
> 
> Has anyone received that automatically yet? My device doesn't know it's available when I check through Settings > Device Options > System Updates.


I went ahead and manually loaded it on my HD6, don't see any real changes though. I'll play with it more later.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The 4.5.2 update never was delivered automatically to my Fire HD 6, but when I checked _Settings > Device Options > System Updates_ again late this afternoon, it was finally showing as available. My Fire HD 6 is now updated.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yesterday it wasn't, today it is (4.5.2, that is).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> The 4.5.2 update never was delivered automatically to my Fire HD 6, but when I checked _Settings > Device Options > System Updates_ again late this afternoon, it was finally showing as available. My Fire HD 6 is now updated.


It sounds like it _was_ delivered automatically -- you just happened to check the settings before it had had a chance to install itself.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

4.5.2 came to my 7" last night. Funny thing was I thought I had installed it already.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I now have it on my 6" HD  & my 8.9" HDX. Not on my 7" HDX. Lately, I never get my updates on it. If it doesn't come on my 7" by Jan., I'll have to do Amazon's job, & downloaded myself.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My HDX7 updated today. It looks like one of the fixes corrected a problem with the wifi antenna because I can connect more reliably to the wifi at the office.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Powered up the Fire 6" That will be my wife's Christmas present and it had an update waiting for 4.5.2 also. Still need to check my son's kindle....


----------

